# Taliban fighters take villages near Kandahar after jailbreak



## RackMaster (Jun 17, 2008)

This is going to be a big one.  Hit those fuckers with every thing we have.

Good luck and stay safe Brothers!





> *Taliban fighters take villages near Kandahar after jailbreak*
> 
> *NATO and Afghan troops redeploying amid fears of attacks on city*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder if the lull in IDF over the last few weeks is due to the prison attack. We've had good visibility from the moon in the last week (traditionally a time when they like to lob rockets at us) and it is quiet.

It makes me nervous.

The district they've occupied is going to be a tough nut to crack; lots of cover and concealment for the Taliban. Historically this is a place where gov't troops do not go.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Hopefully they let some of the locals leave the area before the heavy fighting starts, otherwise there will be a lot of serious innocent casualties.  A situation like this, it might be better just to write off the village; offer to rebuild it and bomb the fuck out of it.  Then move in as per to clean up.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 17, 2008)

The prison break could be just the opening kickoff...Just in time for the strawberry moon, too. Stay safe, FF.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

And now our Government's opposition parties feel the need to drag up reports stating that we should have rebuilt the prison to protect it from an exploding fuel truck.   Idiots.  I guess we'll have to hand over the cash to rebuild it now.



> *Defence officials warned of weak walls at Afghan prison 2 years ago*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, June 17, 2008 |  6:03 PM ET  Comments11Recommend6*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2008)

Idiots...Sarposa was never intended to be a prison. It was an ad hoc arrangement until a purpose-built compound could be constructed.

I could probably take a tanker full of explosives and crack open a Supermax prison, much less mud walls.....


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

They are just prying at the uneducated masses of our population in hopes to over throw the Gov't.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2008)

Get some.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,368269,00.html



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan —  Afghan and Canadian forces moved into a series of villages outside of southern Afghanistan's largest city on Wednesday to root out any Taliban who have infiltrated the area, officials said


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 18, 2008)

> Get some.


X2. This sounds like a difficult operation. Best wishes for its success...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> X2. This sounds like a difficult operation. Best wishes for its success...



X3!

Give 'em hell Brothers and stay safe!


----------

